# PE Electrical: Power reference handbook



## LeahC (Jul 15, 2020)

The PE Electrical and Computer Engineering: Power Reference Handbook is available now.  It can be found under Reference Handbooks on the right side of your screen when you log into MyNCEES.  Also, there was an announcement that a new Power practice test will be released in August.  No specifics on the date.

I skimmed it and one thing that jumped out at me initially is in section 3.6.1 Single Line Diagrams has a list of common relay definitions according to ANSI standards.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## LeahC (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't actually see a Protection section in the reference handbook, just a reference to lightening protection.

The Support (?) button is not working for me on the NCEES website, and I spoke with a representative in a chat who said to submit all errors found to [email protected]


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 15, 2020)

@LeahC I think the exam didn't have too much in the specifications in terms of protection. Mostly protective relays were presented as it corresponds to instrument transformer applications (CTs, PTs) as covered in section 1A1 of the specs and Transmission Lines section 4B of the specs.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 15, 2020)

LeahC said:


> I don't actually see a Protection section in the reference handbook, just a reference to lightening protection.
> 
> The Support (?) button is not working for me on the NCEES website, and I spoke with a representative in a chat who said to submit all errors found to [email protected]


Protection is missing besides the handful of ANSI numbers that you found. Here is an in depth video I published today that was posted in a few of the other threads discussing the new electrical power CBT reference handbook that helps address some of these new concerns:





You can also read the full article here: The Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power CBT (Computer Based Testing) PE Exam is Here!

The article helps to address: 


The Reference Handbook for the new CBT Format Electrical Power PE Exam for January 2021 – Open vs Closed Book

Reference Handbook Layout and Outline

Biggest Surprise – Lack of Protection

Second Biggest Surprise – Codes and Standards

Engineering Economics in the reference handbook

Symmetrical Components in the reference handbook

Instantaneous Functions, Average Value, RMS

Rotating Machines and Transformers

Final Thoughts on the new CBT Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power PE Exam

How to Login to NCEES® and Download or Print the CBT Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power PE Exam

Useful Links and Additional Information Related to the New CBT Format for the Electrical Power PE Exam


----------



## Reza07 (May 2, 2021)

LeahC said:


> I don't actually see a Protection section in the reference handbook, just a reference to lightening protection.
> 
> The Support (?) button is not working for me on the NCEES website, and I spoke with a representative in a chat who said to submit all errors found to [email protected]


Yes, You are right. Lightening is included but the protection section missing. I think They should include it on the next edition or in errata ASAP.
You can check the contents of the PE Power Reference Manual.


----------



## LeahC (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, Zach!  I read your review of the reference handbook and I appreciate the depth and detail you gave.  It really helped articulate some of the concerns I had with the handbook.  It looks like a lot of the General Engineering material came from the FE reference handbook, which maybe they were using as a template?  Also, since they also announced they are releasing a new practice exam in August, I wonder if this will be a preview for the CBT test and whether it will even be useful for the October test.  

Since the release of the reference material, my anxiety about the test has increased.  I think I will continue to prep for the October test and try using the reference material initially during practice tests to see how difficult it is to solve problems compared to using my curated material.


----------

